# 4 year old shoots his first deer



## RackNBeardOutdoors (Oct 21, 2013)

My 4 year old son Tucker has been hunting with me since he was 6 months old. Always taking him to the woods every chance we had. We have been practicing and preparing and last night it paid off. After seeing 9 does on the hunt, he said he wanted to shoot this one. My youngest son Knox was upset he couldn't go, but was excited when we brought the doe back.


----------



## Stumper (Oct 21, 2013)

That's what its all about! Congratulations all around!


----------



## JamHunts (Oct 21, 2013)

Awesome! What gun was used


----------



## Dixiesimpleman32 (Oct 21, 2013)

Congrads to y'all


----------



## DSGB (Oct 21, 2013)

Don't get much better than that!


----------



## Dana Young (Oct 21, 2013)

Great Job


----------



## Milkman (Oct 21, 2013)

Excellent !!!!    You have a hunting partner for life now


----------



## hoochman2 (Oct 21, 2013)

good job


----------



## RackNBeardOutdoors (Oct 21, 2013)

.243


----------



## loggerhead (Oct 21, 2013)

Good job , keep him hunting.


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 21, 2013)

Awesome!!!


----------



## Wire Nut (Oct 22, 2013)

Good job dad!!!


----------



## Horns (Oct 22, 2013)

Cool! Proud to see you making new hunters.


----------



## hambone76 (Oct 23, 2013)

Congrats to you and your boys. My 4 year old daughter is going to hunt with me for the first time very soon.


----------



## LittleHolder (Oct 23, 2013)

I have been laid up at home for the past 10 weeks with an illness.  I have seen 900 football games, 700 hunting shows, 1000 Andy Griffeth shows but this story and picture is the best thing I have seen yet!!!  You get my vote for the Heisman for greatest Daddy! Uou can't help but see your wonderful spirit shining through those boys' faces, just plain awesome buddy!


----------



## ted_BSR (Oct 24, 2013)

Sweeeet!


----------



## Hoss (Oct 27, 2013)

Congrats to that young man.  He's hooked for a lifetime.

Hoss


----------



## shakey gizzard (Oct 27, 2013)

WTG Tucker!


----------



## Gon2lake (Oct 28, 2013)

That's awesome Mark. Great pictures too.


----------



## pdsniper (Oct 29, 2013)

I bet the little man will be talking about that for a long time, very cool


----------



## gtrman (Nov 7, 2013)

There is nothing better than that.  My littlest killed his first doe this year and I swear I was more excited than the biggest deer I have ever killed.  I also love the two brothers picture (I have two boys also)...the little one looks just as happy as his brother about the whole deal.  Great picture of all three of you guys, that picture needs to go on your living room wall!  What an awesome memory!


----------



## Chadx1981 (Nov 14, 2013)

Ya man that's real cool


----------



## jevans7mm (Nov 16, 2013)

That's priceless. A memory that will last forever.


----------



## Eddy M. (Nov 16, 2013)

243------     couldn't be possible as some folk say   ----- but for me -  my favorite caliber got most of my deer with one  congrads to your son and  your best hunting companion in the future


----------



## RackNBeardOutdoors (Nov 17, 2013)

Believe me, he is pumped. He hit her a little far back, but only ran about 100 yards. We had great help finding her with a neighbor and my father in law. He ended up walking right up on her and found her. He is hooked for life. Thanks for all the comments!


----------



## Ole Crip (Nov 17, 2013)

That's what it's all about!! Congrats little fella.


----------



## deerehauler (Nov 20, 2013)

Congrats agian Tucker!


----------



## dprince (Dec 31, 2013)

Keepum huntin!!


----------



## Northwestretriever (Jan 17, 2014)

Way to go Tucker!!!! 

That's what it's all about right there!!!  Love the pictures!!!


----------

